# Duvetyne ? & front protector for Mitsubishi



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello,

I have an older Mitsubishi 65" RDLP model WS-65908 that I'm going to perform some repairs for the convergence problem and want to tune it for a better picture after I'm finished. I was wondering if removing the screen protector is a common practice with these models? What is suggested to use for cleaning the mirror and lamps internally? I also would like to know what supplier do you recommend for a good quality Duvetyne cloth and tape? I figured if I'm ging to tackle the repairs myself I should put some money towards a better picture as well. Thank you

Mike:wave:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Don't know about this specific model, but I've seen a foaming cleaner, not a liquid, recommended for cleaning the CRT guns in my Toshiba.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I use a mix of 1 qt distilled water, 1 oz Kodak PhotoFlo, 1 oz pure isopropanol to clean everything. I have tested it on RP screens, mirrors, lenses, and found it to be completely safe. I have not tested it on some of the coated PDP screens that are claimed to be very fragile. I sometimes use sprayway on the mirrors becuase it floats the dirt of the mirror and the first surface mirrors are very fragile. I do not recommend the sprayway cleaner on screens nor coated lenses.

You can find several suppliers for Duvetyne with a google search, or by looking for suppliers for production equipment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you both for the suggestions. I will mix me up a cocktail and get to cleaning. I do have to perform the repairs when my parts get here. Icaillo I have read most your posts for the Mitsu convergence problems and have determined I likely have a condition with mine that more than likely is a cracked pin as it is intermittent and can be corrected with a light jar to the chassis. I will put in the new IC's and check over the board, resistors and anything else that looks suspicious. I've included a couple pics to see if you concur. As an automotive tech for many years this shouldn't be too tough as long as the eyes hold out :rubeyes:. Thank you for all the time you put in.

http://s361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/MikePoteet/?action=view&current=tv.jpg

http://s361.photobucket.com/albums/oo52/MikePoteet/?action=view&current=tv2.jpg

Mike


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Looks like vertical convergence failure to me.

This really should be in the Mitsubishi thread for repair, but I think it deserves to be here for discussion of the duvetyne mod. Please post some pix of your installation of duvetyne and links to where you get it for others to benefit from. Also, please start a new thread in the Mitsubishi sub-forum in Manufacturers Service and Support with info on what you find and do with the convergence problem. I could just move this one but I think the two things are better separated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Will do so thanks. Possibly anyone else out there have pictures of their completed Duvetyne projects? I have looked around and there doesn't appear to be many posted on this topic or they are hard to find. While many may not want to pay for someone to do this a little research and an afternoon could make a nice improvement in the picture.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you could post some pre-post images of the same source or some measurements, it would be very helpful.

I agree, this is a cheap easy way to improve your pix considerably on many sets.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Just a quick update. Received all my parts and Duvetyne last week. Have taken some pics as I've disassembled my set for cleaning and repair which will be followed by the Duvetyne installation. If all goes well should have some pics posted by Monday or so


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Where did you end up getting the Duvetyne from? How much did it cost?


----------

